# Travelmate, Standby und Office 2000



## bas (24. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

habe kürzlich ein Acer Travelmate (661LCI) mit  Windows XP (Pro) erstanden und darauf Office 2000 installiert. Jetzt kommt es aus dem Stand-By-Modus nicht mehr zurück. Der Acer-Support  sagt, das sei ein nicht zu behebendes Problem, das mit Office zusammenhängt.  Mir erscheint diese Erklärung etwas schleierhaft. 
Weiss jemand mehr darüber oder hat gar eine Lösung?
Ach so, ich habe auch noch andere Programme installiert, mit denen es u.U. zusammenhängen könnte, nämlich eine Kerio Firewall (2.1) und SpyBot.

Freue mich über Kommentare.

Cheers,
bas


----------



## BeeSTy (1. November 2003)

HI

habe auch einen Travelmate (242).
Mir ist auch schon aufgefallen wenn er in Standbye geht er durch drücken einer Taste oder bewegen der Maus nicht herausgeht.
Dazu musst Du, sollte es bei Dir genauso sein, die ON Taste einmal drücken, dann springt er wieder an.

MFG
Benjamin


----------

